# Chappie dry food??



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I didn't know chappie made a dry food!

Is it better than Skinners??

I feed my pair chappie tins because anything else gives them the runs. Is Chappie's dry food as good as the tins?

Chappie Complete Chicken

x


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

ive been told its good, I bought it and Cassie wont eat it


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I found this out a few weeks ago!

Haven't tried it though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

I've heard it's not as good as the wet food, but don't really know


----------



## DelboyTrotter (Nov 14, 2009)

Chappie has always been know to be suitable for dogs with sensitive stomachs, I really would not know about the dry food but would suspect that this would be more processed so would think 'no' also you need to be aware of the high 'cereal' content of chappie, which can in itself crete problems for some dogs.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> ive been told its good, I bought it and Cassie wont eat it


Oh dear  Mine will eat anything.



sequeena said:


> I found this out a few weeks ago!
> 
> Haven't tried it though.


I think I might try it. I pay £20 for a bag of skinners. But if chappie is good then i might see what price she can get it in for me 

x


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

My vet recommended it and said he feeds his own dogs on it and specifically said that he preferred the complete to the tins. Not tried it yet as am trying her on chudleys but if that doesn't work then chappies it might be


----------



## DelboyTrotter (Nov 14, 2009)

All I can say to anyone considering it, check the 'cereal' content. Personally if 'cereal' is listed as the main ingredient I would avoid it.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DelboyTrotter said:


> All I can say to anyone considering it, check the 'cereal' content. Personally if 'cereal' is listed as the main ingredient I would avoid it.


Ok thanks i will consi*D*er i*t*


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Ok thanks i will consi*D*er i*t*


Claire what are you trying to say?


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Claire what are you trying to say?


Nothing LOL why would I? :aureola:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine used to have Chappie dried food soaked in water and a bit of tinned mixed in, they loved it reason I soaked it was because they used to bolt it down to quickly!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Mine used to have Chappie dried food soaked in water and a bit of tinned mixed in, they loved it reason I soaked it was because they used to bolt it down to quickly!


Could I use gravy or a small amount of meat juices to soak dry food cos Cassie wont eat it, maybe I could tempt her


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Nothing LOL why would I? :aureola:


Uh huh  :laugh:


----------



## DelboyTrotter (Nov 14, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Mine used to have Chappie dried food soaked in water and a bit of tinned mixed in, they loved it reason I soaked it was because they used to bolt it down to quickly!


There is a saying, if it ain't broke don't fix it, and it the dog looks well, does well on it then maybe those words are worth adhering to.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Could I use gravy or a small amount of meat juices to soak dry food cos Cassie wont eat it, maybe I could tempt her


You could try gravy but may upset her stomach, I found that soaking it bought out the smell so I think thats why they loved it, saying that I now feed cooked chicken mince and use the water off that for their dried food and mine are ok, suppose its trial and error.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

DelboyTrotter said:


> There is a saying, if it ain't broke don't fix it, and it the dog looks well, does well on it then maybe those words are worth adhering to.


Very true. But I didn't know wether this food is any better than the food I am feeding.

I was happy with them on wainwrights but having a blond moment while in pets at home forgot to check it was specially packed for them!  I thought I would choose a food and get my local to order it in cheaper!

x


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

DelboyTrotter said:


> There is a saying, if it ain't broke don't fix it, and it the dog looks well, does well on it then maybe those words are worth adhering to.


Errrr please explain?


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> I didn't know chappie made a dry food!
> 
> Is it better than Skinners??
> 
> ...


Chappie dry food has been around a long time,but don't see it in many shops,
though, Lucy has Chappie tins as she has had a stomach ulcer and can't have anything with red meat in.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I dont know about the aint broke dont fix it idea. My dog eats supermarket value meat, it is what she was started with. She is a well known fussy breed and ive tried alsorts of dried food which she wont touch, ive mixed mince in it ect. I wont feed RAW as i believe it to be wrong. I would love to get her on a dry complete for her own health...... the vet does say she is in top health tho.


----------



## DelboyTrotter (Nov 14, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Could I use gravy or a small amount of meat juices to soak dry food cos Cassie wont eat it, maybe I could tempt her


Maybe you could mix a wee bit of tripe in with it, don't know if this would be a good idea but most dogs cannot resist the stinky stuff and it is not to expensive either.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DelboyTrotter said:


> Maybe you could mix a wee bit of tripe in with it, don't know if this would be a good idea but most dogs cannot resist the stinky stuff and it is not to expensive either.


I dont mind cost will try anything that works regardless of price , it not an issue. Id rather be feeding her a good dry than her current cheap meat. I wont feed raw I have been adviced its not safe by my vet


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Compare the ingredients:

Chappie Complete Original (dry):

Ingredients. 
Cereals (minimum 4% wholegrain); Derivitives of vegetable origin; meat and animal derivitives (minimum 4% chicken); oils and fats; minerals. With antioxidants butylated hydroxytoluene (BHT) and butylated hydroxyanisole (BHA). With preservative potassium sorbate.

Protein 20%; oils 7%; ash 6.5%; fibre 4.0%; Vitamin A 4000 Iu/kg; Vitamin D 400 Iu/kg; Vitamin E 40 mg/kg; Copper 10mg/kg as copper sulphate.

Skinners- Maintenance:

Ingredients
Whole wheat, maize, poultry meat meal, 
barley, chicken fat, beet pulp, vitamins and 
minerals.

Price : £15.99 for 15kg

I'd definately go with the Skinners.

However, I would prefer to feed a wheat free food for definate.

What is definately worth bearing in mind is that CSJ do a very simular food but better quality food, for a heck of a better price:

Natural Champ! Adult - CSJ Champ! - CSJK9 Ltd.

Champ:
Ingredients

Beef and Lamb Meal, Wheat, Bread, Chicken Fat, Maize, Chicken Liver, Unmolassed Beet Pulp, Green Leaf Vegetable, Full Fat Linseed, EC permitted natural anti-oxidants, Mixed Tocopherols, Vitamin C and Rosemary Extract.

Price: £9.75 for 15kg !!!

And a listed specific meat product (not derivatives) is the first ingredient!!

Also
CSJ- Herbie Rings

Natural Herbie Rings - CSJ Original Dog Food - CSJK9 Ltd.

Ingredients

Chicken Meat Meal, Wheat, Rice, Chicken Fat, Oils, Unmolassed Beet Pulp, Herbs (Mint siftings, Seaweed & Ground Fenugreek), EC permitted natural anti-oxidants, Mixed Tocopherols, Vitamin C and Rosemary Extract.

Price: £14.50 for 15kg

or "Natural that'll do"

Ingredients

Chicken Meat Meal, Wheat, Rice, Chicken Fat, Unmolassed Beet Pulp, Wheat Feed, Full Fat Linseed, Prairie Meal, Yeast, EC permitted natural anti-oxidants, Mixed Tocopherols, Vitamin C and Rosemary Extract.

£10.95 per 15kg

or 
Natural Sooper Dooper Champ!

Ingredients

Beef and Lamb Meal, Wheat, Chicken Meat Meal, Maize, Bread, Chicken Fat, Chicken Liver, Unmolassed Beet Pulp, Full Fat Linseed, Green Leaf Vegetable, Potassium Chloride, EC permitted natural anti-oxidants, Mixed Tocopherols, Vitamin C and Rosemary Extract.

Price: £12.80 for 15kg

If you want a wheat free food:

Natural Fit 'n' Fast!

Natural Fit 'n' Fast! - CSJ Original Dog Food - CSJK9 Ltd.

or

CP18, CP21 or anything in the CP range really

CP18 (Less Active) - CSJ Command Performance - CSJK9 Ltd.

Ingredients:
Lamb Meat Meal, Corn, Whole White Rice, Beet Pulp, Fishmeal, Whole Egg, Whole Linseed, Chicken Oil, Herbs (marshmallow, peppermint, fenugreek, parsley), rosemary), Minerals, Vitamins, Chicory Extract, Yucca Extract, Chondroitin, Glucosamine Sulphate & MSM.

If you email Ceri at CSJ- she'll be able to send you some samples. 
CSJ is brilliant food and brilliant value too

Dog Food for gundogs, sheepdogs, agility dogs, and show dogs.


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Unfortunately along with numerous other brands such as James Notsowellbeloved *, Chappie is owned by Pedigree (Mars) which still uses vivisection  
*(yes I was gutted too, they used to be an ethical company but were bought up by pedigree recently)

If I have to choose a supermarket brand of tinned food I now usually go for Butchers tins and I've never known my dog to leave so much as one biscuit on the Burns dry food, where he has in the past sometimes left his dry almost untouched, and usually left a few bicuits in the bowl.



> Brands to Boycott
> 
> As mentioned above, the main culprits for cruel and unethical animal testing are the major international 'pet' food businesses.
> 
> ...


Uncaged Campaigns: Pet food and animal testing


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh and nice research lemmsy! I like the look of the wheat free, cheers for the link x like the look of the price, even despite the £6.85 delivery fee... still works out cheaper than burns alert... might investigate further


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> I dont mind cost will try anything that works regardless of price , it not an issue. Id rather be feeding her a good dry than her current cheap meat. I wont feed raw I have been adviced its not safe by my vet


Skinners, Chappie etc in a short word, cr*p for your pet. If you use the search function on this site the topic has been covered many atime with nutritional evidence disicused.

You stated that your not concerned with cost. I feed my dog Orijen. She will eat this for life. Have a read up on it and give it a go. :thumbup1:

ORIJEN Biologically Appropriate Dog and Cat Foods | Orijen Pet Foods .co.uk

For analytical breakdowns of foods: Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

No it was me who was wondering about the chappie... I definitely can't afford orijen.
My oh wasn't happy about the price of Wainwrights at £30 
Until I get a job we are at the £20 and under price mark


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

I guess the costs add up depending on the number and size of your pets.

I assume you have two dogs, two cats judging by your photo signature.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Yep  
The cat's are no bother they get GoCat biscuits there is always a constant suppky and one large box lasts about a month.
They get between then one or 2 pouches of tesco meat but not every day. They pretty much feed themselves 


Dixie up until about a month ago was on wagg. When I got her she was on pedigree tins and I changed to puppy wagg then adult at 10 months she is now 2. Never had a problem with it.

But I figured now that Dave is on adult food- he is now 10 months- it would be easier to feed them the same.

I have never been one for chopping and changing my dogs diet, Dave was weaned onto wagg pupy, changed to Wainwrights at 3 months (coldnt afford that for 9 hungry pups) changed to chudleys junior at 6 months and now Skinners.
Both had winalot tins until I discovered chappie a few months ago, and will stay on chappie tins.

I just want to find a dry food that is good for my pocket as well as their tummies 

x


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Yep
> The cat's are no bother they get GoCat biscuits there is always a constant suppky and one large box lasts about a month.
> They get between then one or 2 pouches of tesco meat but not every day. They pretty much feed themselves
> 
> ...


Chuckling to myself, must be late! I imagined your partner being fed dog food as your dog is named Dave. Just seemed such a human name for a dog lol


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Lol I do get funny looks 
I even over heard one woman tutting and saying 'thats no way to talk to a child!' When at the park my son and Dave were runing around and I had to shout ''Dave, get your butt here now!' Lol and the womans face when Dave comes running and me going 'good boy Dave' Hehe

x


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

At least it's not a 'chav' name. Makes me cringe when I hear such names being bellowed in the park.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

What like Tyson?? urgh! I HATE that name for dogs and it's usually attached to a snarling staffie on a chain 

Or where I used to live we had a Diesel (pronounced dee-zuw) a Gnasher, a Zeus- all chav staffies  You get out the way if you heard any of those names being yelled especially the one down the road called Trooper he was 3x the size of a normal staffie filled with steroids! Talk about giving a breed bad rep!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I had a GSD named Diesel as a child  sweetest dog ever!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

But was it pronounced with a chav accent? heheh
I had a staff x called Diesel for almost a whole day! Lol he was lovely  I like the name but not when used by chavs.

x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> But was it pronounced with a chav accent? heheh
> I had a staff x called Diesel for almost a whole day! Lol he was lovely  I like the name but not when used by chavs.
> 
> x


Um don't think so, just a Welsh accent 

I will try to find a pic of him!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I used to have that same bed cover! 

He is lovely 

x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> I used to have that same bed cover!
> 
> He is lovely
> 
> x


I loved that bedding!! 

Thank you! He's the only GSD I've had like that. I've had others that were red/tan and Barney was a black tan but he was mostly black.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

My dogs love the tinned Chappie and I mix it with their usual dried food a few times a week just to give some variety.

I gradually tried to put them on the complete version, but they were not impressed. Neither was I that happy as the amount of poo seemed to double and it stank.

They are now back on a their normal food from a local supplier - it may be more expensive, but they eat less of it and there is less wastage:thumbup1:


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Mine all seemed hungry on it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

WaveRider said:


> Skinners, Chappie etc in a short word, cr*p for your pet. If you use the search function on this site the topic has been covered many atime with nutritional evidence disicused.
> 
> You stated that your not concerned with cost. I feed my dog Orijen. She will eat this for life. Have a read up on it and give it a go. :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Chappie may not be the best quality food, but if you have a dog with a sensitive stomach, it can be a godsend.
Our Chessie would probably be dead without it


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

My big dogs have chappie dry as a mixer with their nature diet


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

we use Wagg worker on our three and they are doing great on it


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I use Chappie and have done for over 30 years.
The vet said its a good food,so i go with what the vet advised me.
They also get steamed veg,chicken wings,cottage cheese and yogurt some days too.
I actually cannot fault this food,only my views.


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> No it was me who was wondering about the chappie... I definitely can't afford orijen.
> My oh wasn't happy about the price of Wainwrights at £30
> Until I get a job we are at the £20 and under price mark


Seriously chick I am totally on the breadline right now and I have to say that buying a 15kg of burns for £38 is actually SAVING me money - if you think that comparatively a "cheap" complete dog food would come in at around £2.80 - £3.80 for 2 kg, and that I'm having to feed my boy around 50g less per day than on the cheaper brands - and I would only have to buy it once every 6 weeks if I fed him that exclusively (so it would cost me as a complete food 84p a day to feed a 35kg dog) but it probably lasts twice as long as I feed him other things too... Plus he's lost 3kg on the lower fat range which was needed, and he's looking great.
I'm sure Orijen is great but I had to draw the line somewhere and I think £38 was about it...

You know if you're skint (or just clever with your money) it's always worth checking if any of the food for "working" dogs" is suitable for you as it's VAT free, therefore cheaper. As long as make sure that the fat content and protein content is right for your dogs, you're away! I used to use Super Greyhound but now it's too fatty for my boy, hence my changing to the low fat Burns Alert (after some shopping around). )

Look I can't recommend them as I haven't used them and only read about them yesterday, but I saw somebody else posted a link on one of the other "dry dog food" threads and this does look pretty good at first glance - I notice £15 kg bags of actually quite decent looking high protein gluten free dog food at less than £20 (though I believe they charge £6.95 for delivery and I've no idea if they do discounts for multiple purchases) - have a look at their range and ingredients and see what you think x Dog Food for gundogs, sheepdogs, agility dogs, and show dogs.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks.. but if you're having to buy a 15kg bag every 6 weeks... you're dog looks like a lab?? Mine would go through it much quicker! Lol 
If it was just Dixie it would be no bother she doesn't eat much but Dave eats like a horse! Lol!

I'm staying clear of any 'worker' feeds also as I had to borrow a bit of food off next door due to mix up with pay once and it was worker and sent Dixie absolutely loopy!  And she's bad enough as it is! Lol

I think I might just stick with the skinners at £18 a 15kg bag that lasts me 8 weeks ish until I get a job and can afford something better..

x


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

The vet I worked with was always recommending Chappie for dogs with sensitive stomachs and I agree it is good. We use Autarky which is all natural and made with herbs etc. Ruby needed to lose weight so we put her on the Autumn one which is light/senior dogs and she has now lost 16 kilos in about 6 months. Dyson will at anything so was quite happy to change to that too to maintain his weight levels.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

chappie dry is just full of cereal and not much else. i would not be using it.


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Thanks.. but if you're having to buy a 15kg bag every 6 weeks... you're dog looks like a lab?? Mine would go through it much quicker! Lol
> If it was just Dixie it would be no bother she doesn't eat much but Dave eats like a horse! Lol!
> 
> I'm staying clear of any 'worker' feeds also as I had to borrow a bit of food off next door due to mix up with pay once and it was worker and sent Dixie absolutely loopy!  And she's bad enough as it is! Lol
> ...


Well his dad was a newfoundland retriever and his mum was a spaniel. Don't ask! but he's bigger than an average lab.
I agree some worker dog foods can be totally unsuitable for a lot of pet dogs- mainly as some of it gives them too much energy or are too fatty -
Here's the write-up which sold me on the Burns though...



> *Hypo - allergenic
> *High In antioxidants
> *Promotes alertness
> *Gluten Free
> ...


Anyway I wouldn't worry too much. Get the best that you can afford; as long as your dogs are healthy and happy that's what matters. I know for sure my dog's have had to eat some cr*p over the years, same as I have, and we've managed - sometimes I've been that skint I've just bought the cheapest bargain supermarket kibble or even one of those rank little chubs, and just made up for it by asking the butchers for some bones, of course biskit's fave meal. Now he's 9 though he needs a better diet and am chuffed I've got it right 

So yeah if you are worried that your tight budget means that your babies aren't quite getting the best right now, go chat up your butcher! Bones are brilliant for them and they're free


----------



## Puma (Nov 17, 2009)

I would not touch chappie with my next door neighbours ten foot barge pole. It is full of cereal.


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

lady_r0gue said:


> Get the best that you can afford; as long as your dogs are healthy and happy that's what matters.


Surely that's a contradiction! The best you can afford may not be good enough to sustain a healthy dog. As for chatting up the Butcher. I agree, thats good advice.:thumbup1:


----------



## Puma (Nov 17, 2009)

WaveRider said:


> Surely that's a contradiction! The best you can afford may not be good enough to sustain a healthy dog. As for chatting up the Butcher. I agree, thats good advice.:thumbup1:


But the best you can afford does not guarantee the quality, infact in many instances some of the cheaper lesser known foods have fared better then some of the better know more expensive cr*p.

A misundering is that is that if it's expensive it must be 'good' Not so!


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

correction - I meant buy the best as in the best quality not as in the most expensive... you can afford xxx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I might actually look into feeding part raw.
Or just giving less dry meat one day a week and mixing it with meat and bones.
They love lamb ribs 

x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> I might actually look into feeding part raw.
> Or just giving less dry meat one day a week and mixing it with meat and bones.
> They love lamb ribs
> 
> x


That's what I do!


----------



## Saxecoburggsd (Apr 21, 2011)

I would stick to the wet original tinned due to its high fish content . I am opening a K9 store stocking Schutzhund and other training equipment as well as Burns , Royal Canin , Eukanuba , Natures Own Diet but will only be stocking Chappie Original tinned from their range due to its high fish content. One thing if it is coloured has things in we eat (Pasta) that you would not find naturally stay away from it especially that blue bag crap BAKERS. why super markets fill their shelves with it i do not know it is as crap as what comes out the back end of your dog.


----------



## Saxecoburggsd (Apr 21, 2011)

sequeena said:


> That's what I do!


well done sequeena i get lamb rib cages every week and knucke bones (do not get baked bones), no bad breath or dirty teeth or anal gland trouble. i also get 20kg of diced Ox heart and liver and beef trimmings and mix it with fish trimmings and tripe from the market they love it also a tray of raw chicken wings once a week or a rabbit each. But not every one has the time so they need to look at what food is best for their breed , age of dog , how active dog is and any special dietary needs.

ps mine also get sardines in oil to keep skin and coat healthy also if you have a dog red in color diced raw beetroot will naturally deepen their coat it is better than using a carotene K9 powder.
Also lets televise the FCI IPO World Championships , WUSV and not Crufts


----------



## quequeg1988 (Mar 13, 2011)

i never knew Chappie made dry food  my two resue Collie's could only eat chappie meat as everything else made them ill. i might put my wee pup on this when she is old enough


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

I do not like Chappie dry food at all (not sure what is in ingredients as not looked). I bought it when Sonny started on Chappie wet food thinking it was just as good - in my opinion it is not. I had a little left over (got a small bag) and decided to mix it in with his Fish 4 Dogs dry food (there was only a little bit left). The day after he did 6/7 poos when I had him out in the morning - he usually does one small one. Later on in the day he was running around off lead and went up a steep hill - which he usually walks back down. He got half way around the hill (it goes to a sheer drop so you can not get down that part) realised I was still on the path at the bottom and came racing around and down the step part of the hill at full spead - never been so scared in my life I thought he was going to break his neck at the bottom :nono:. For that reason I do not use Chappie and the rest off it has been put in the bin. I will still to Chappie Wet food and Fish 4 Dogs dry as Sonny has digestive problems and these suit him.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i hate the dry chappie food, i tried it as i love the wet so much but the dry is much different - in fact i`m sure the ingredients of the dry chappie were virtually identical to the ingredients of dry pedigree food (wouldn`t surprise me as it`s made by pedigree). i know my boy had the sloppiest poops ever on it and my vet said he would recommend to steer clear of the dried version as it`s defo not anything like the wet. i think also they have to be fed a higher quantity of the food than i feed jake of skinners so it works out you`re paying more for the dried chappie than you would for skinners which is a much better quality feed (not to mention the one i use is hypoallergenic so fantastic for icky tums like my jake`s and i only pay £19.99 for a 15kg bag which lasts about 5/6 weeks)


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

What we feed our dogs seems to be mainly down to personal choice as there is no definite answer for any of the foods available, either positive or negative. As I am trying Chappie dry food at the moment I thought I would share my experience so far. 

Honey is a rescued Golden Retriever X GSD, who has a very dodgy stomach. This may not have been helped by her previous owner feeding her stale and mouldy Omega Adult food up to when she was 10 months old. We have tried several of the meat rich ones including Iams, James Wellbeloved and Royal Canin but she just had a permanent upset tummy. I gave them time for her to become accustomed but she just lost weight. In the end my vet recommended Bio yogurt and a less rich food with little meat and 2 digestive biscuits a day (wheat). At the time we settled on Bakers, which became Tesco's complete when I realised they were almost identical. After a few days her upset tummy cleared up and has given little trouble since. We then phased out the Bio yogurt but she still has the digestives. She looks very well on this. 

I am now changing her to Chappie dry food as I am concerned that the additives and colourings in the Tesco food are making her hyper. My friend has recommended Chappie as her vet suggested it for her nervous dog, who was always on the lean side. He has been on it a while and looks great and is much calmer. Honey has gradually had it introduced for the last four days and this will continue for another week at least. She has not experienced any problems so far and her stools are firm. She also loves it. Obviously the dogs can't read the labels and are all individuals, so feeding what suits them and not our preconceived ideas is more important. If she is still ok with it I will be putting her on it permanently.


----------

